# Old movies



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tracy from Longwoods board posted this. Love the old stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNjX96qXpKQ&feature=related


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Tracy from Longwoods board posted this. Love the old stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNjX96qXpKQ&feature=related


The first comment underneath:
_Very amazing! Very hard to find German Sheppards build like this anymore!
_
Or spelled like this! :lol:



That was great. More old videos!!


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Classic!

Some things don't change...

The helper goes down.... The crowd goes nuts! LOL


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

A long bite and some form of "couragetest", not much bitework in the old DDR-trials, even SCH have more parts


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> I never tire of these older DDR videos!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Check out the Rott at 703 min. Where did all these dogs go ??? This is what I remember breeding.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5C6exV_4nY&feature=related


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I love watching them but Looking at some of those old videos I'm still looking for those "great" dogs of yesteryear. I saw very little other then weak, club level dogs. Of course a video is nothing more then what you see in that moment. 
I will say that our training has come a long way.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ed is the Curt Gowdy Wide World of Dog Sports and yes that dose look like a nice Rottweiler


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Check out the Rott at 703 min. Where did all these dogs go ??? This is what I remember breeding.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5C6exV_4nY&feature=related



What's so impressive about that Rott Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tell me when you saw a Rott hit like that last.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Tell me when you saw a Rott hit like that last.


That is the hardest hitting Rott I have personaly ever seen by far.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Tell me when you saw a Rott hit like that last.


yesterday, and I'm not even speaking of my own. There are a couple of nice rotties in town that will hit you like that. They are the 80lbs working rotts and that one in the vid didn't look much bigger so maybe it's a size thing, I can't hit you as hard now as I could when I first got married. 8-[

Laubmeier has a a nice rottie too and as much as I think he's a **** up I think his dog is great and it hits like that. The former pres of the local USRC club has a little rottie that hits like a bullet and his dog is hard as nails as well.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jason Sidener said:


> That is the hardest hitting Rott I have personaly ever seen by far.


The Rottweiler seems to take the most development for sport. They don't comply easily and need skilled STRONG trainers and they have many quirks one of the big ones is the stick. I was lucky mine had no stick problems in fact he loved to fight. Unfortunately there is tracking and obedience required for Schutzhund :-x


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't have stick problems, I had out problems, and I had problems with getting them to bark in the blind. I had it's too hot problems, and lets just kill him and get it over with problems.

I would like to see some video of Rotts hitting like that, and then look at the way they are trained, and the way that this one was trained. We are pretty fancy with training now.

Back then in the DDR, they knocked their dogs stupid to get OB and tracking, and bitework was pretty brutal as well. So for a dog, a Rott, to do that exercise like that is pretty impressive. The term "building" didn't exist then. Just for something to think about when comparing a Rott of today.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

in the first vid, is that a schnauzer or a bouv? i suspect a schnauzer, but i really have a problem telling them apart if they're both black.... love the GSDs-that's the way they should be built IMO.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

ann freier said:


> in the first vid, is that a schnauzer or a bouv? i suspect a schnauzer, but i really have a problem telling them apart if they're both black.... love the GSDs-that's the way they should be built IMO.



I think it's a schnauzer, Bouviers didn't come into style until Howard Ganies III took a liking to them.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

-shrugs- I've seen rotts hit harder even down here in the bahamas and we have some pretty crap dogs down here.

Off the top of my head Nepumuk von der Holzhaussiedlung was a good once before recently passing away.
Karl vom Hause Neubrand and a bunch i can't name off the top of my head but here are a few pics of some other good hard hitters from Voyager Rottweilers:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Post a video with the dog doing exactly the same exercise, and I will look at it. I really hope your right, I just doubt it.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

As they aren't my dogs I don't have video, however you can't really fake the intensity of a hit in a photograph. If the dog doesn't hit hard it shows in the photo. You know physics, kinetic energy and all that. It's very hard to get a dog to look like it's hitting the sleeve hard to that intensity if it actually isn't. Though when I have time I'll see if I can dig up any videos.
O


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> -shrugs- I've seen rotts hit harder even down here in the bahamas and we have some pretty crap dogs down here.
> 
> Off the top of my head Nepumuk von der Holzhaussiedlung was a good once before recently passing away.
> Karl vom Hause Neubrand and a bunch i can't name off the top of my head but here are a few pics of some other good hard hitters from Voyager Rottweilers:


When I see a helper wearing a sleeve cuff like this all sort's of red flags are popping up.
I'm with Jeff for a change these pics show nothing except the dog has trouble hitting or staying on the sweet spot on the sleeve which should be a given. If they are using a sleeve cover like this there is BIG trouble with boy.
Post some pics of the dog just before he leaves the ground for the sleeve on a long bite then I MIGHT be able to make a bit of a judgement or be impressed.
I would be willing to bet our club is in the top 5% of clubs in the US that have titled Rottweilers to Schutzhund III
There are few Rottweilers the don't pull the parachute


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I have friends that bred Rottweilers and one I remember they titled to IPO 3. At the last competition I saw him take part he didn't out on the long flight. I think they were hoping to get a replacement for him in the following litters but none turned up. I played with one of their 8 month old pups - I was black and blue the next day but the pup was as clean as a whistle. In the last years I've seen Rottweilers who never made it to the Schutzhund field and I was told by our helper that the ones high up in the championships in Germany were all not "quite right in the head". In our training group there was a young Rottweiler, not heavily built but athletic with good drives and the helper said it was the first Rottweiler he'd seen in a long while that was worth working. Must try and find him - I think he now has 1PO 3.

The proverbial "there's a slip tween cup and lip" seems to apply.

Here's a link to the rankings of the DDR Meisterschaften. There weren't many of them but obviously the few of them could stand their own, i.e. 1st and 2nd places with good C scores. RS stands for Riesenschnauzer (Giant Schnauzer):

http://www.musterknaben.net/ddr_ranglisten.php


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I was told by our helper that the ones high up in the championships in Germany were all not "quite right in the head".

Meaning mental, or civil ??? I thought that there might be a link to civil with thresholds that made the dogs work real well.

Curious to see what they say.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Not clear in their heads, i.e. not calming down after the schutzdienst and maybe too civil and not controllable. However, personally, I've only seen a few in training in Germany and these had to watch the other dogs bite before they were worked and weren't young dogs either.

In Holland at the Rotterweiler World Championships Vero Holzbrünneli won and Ivan Hause Diethelm was second.

The one in our training group is a brother to Ivan Hause Diethelm. He also took part at the IFR above but lost 15 points in the wall. Technical mistake from handler. His protexction was 88. Inua Hause Diethelm also losts too many pts in the OB and got 80 in C.

Here's Vero Holzbrünneli - go to Aktuell and scroll down

Ausbildung = training - Zucht =breeding

http://www.rottweilerhunde.ch/sport.htm


----------

